# Weldon 3



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get Weldon 3 in the Mississauga, Oakville, Etobicoke area?

Thanks
Wil


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

i know you can get some from the north york area near downsview subway station. hope it's not too far if you're in the area. that's where i got mine; the store is called plastic world and a 1/4 pint can will cost you $6.99 and tax. they also sell the needle applicators and anything else you would need for your project including cut to size acrylic. 

here's the address;

1140 Sheppard Ave West, Unit 8 
(just west of Allen Rd.)
Downsview, Ontario M3K 2A6

and the website; plasticworld.ca


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

marblerye said:


> i know you can get some from the north york area near downsview subway station. hope it's not too far if you're in the area. that's where i got mine; the store is called plastic world and a 1/4 pint can will cost you $6.99 and tax. they also sell the needle applicators and anything else you would need for your project including cut to size acrylic.
> 
> here's the address;
> 
> ...


This place is DIY heaven!!!!

If you need weldon, then your doing something with acrylic, and well, then you will love this place!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

JJ Downs (I think that is what its called) is in Mississauga, and has all kinds of plastic bits as well as weldon. google it


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, they do, but they are not as easy to get to. They close up early, and I don't recall them being open on the weekend.

Plus it is just an order desk, not as much fun as walking the isles!!!


----------

